# Washable cotton pads?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Does anyone here use washable cotton pads instead of disposables for your period? Just wondering what brand you use and what you think of them. I am about to make the switch because disposables are so gosh darn irritating!







Thanks!laura


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I never knew there was such a thing. I always thought that there were only disposable ones. I have never seen any washable pads before at the drug store....I always thought that is what they used in the olden-days, not now. Yeah what kind of brands are there? That would be better for the environment! Where I can I get them? What is the cost?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Lauralee,We are neighbors! I live in Tulsa! I have never heard of cotton washable pads. I'd be interested too as I find the disposable ones irritating at times.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow, Tiss, I didn't know anyone else on this board was even from Oklahoma! How long have you been in Tulsa?Several brands I have found on the internet are Pandora's Pads, Glad Rags, and Luna Pads. Do a search for any of the above or for "menstrual pads" where there are others to choose from as well. As far as I can tell, they are all basically the same. They cost more, about $7 or $8 a pad, but they are reused for years. I think you can get them at health food stores as well (like Wild Oats in Tulsa). From what I have read, they are superior to disposables in that they are more comfortable and not irritating, and of course, much more environmentally safe. I just have never known anyone who has actually used them even though the testimonials found on the net sound very encouraging!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I was just at Wild Oats about an hour ago. I go there at least 1-2x week so I'll look for them next time I'm there. I've lived in Oklahoma my whole life-born in Tulsa but spent my childhood in OKC. I've lived here for 20some years.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Tiss,I'm still a newbie to OK. I was raised in TX (born in Colorado) and just moved here 2 1/2 years ago. My husband was born and raised in Tulsa, though, and his family is still here. I can find my way around fairly well now but the "big city" (Tulsa as compared to Owasso) is still full of things I have yet to discover!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

i have seen those at health food stores, but never tried them. I didn't have a washing machine until recently, and I really didn't want to be washing those at the laundromat







I do like helping the enviroment though.It seems like those pads would be OK for home, but unless you want to carry around ziploc bags of used cotton pads, traditional ones might be nice for everyday use. I used to live in an area with a lot of Amish, and I think some of them (maybe all) used something like that. They probably would not be embarassed to rinse one out in the sink before putting it in a bag, but I wouldn't want to do that at a public restroom! At least not one that wasn't private.For those concerned about the environment, I remember reading and hearing about a reusable cup that collected menstrual fluids. I think it was called The Keeper. Supposedly that was what the women in Biosphere II used. It's another product to consider.


----------

